# The Dating Experiment (San Diego) - Girls Read!



## hunsky (Oct 24, 2008)

Dear Ladies,

I have only been on a date once in my life and I've never had a girlfriend. I'm 26 years old and live in San Diego, CA. I'm tired of living a lonely life and I want to get out there and start dating girls and socializing, the problem is I'm too anxious to do it, so I thought I would try this dating experiment by inviting ANY female on this site that lives in the SD area to go out on a date with me!

The dating doesn't have to lead anywhere, we can meet once and then forget about the whole thing, there is absolutely no pressure. The point is to create a "dating atmosphere" that we so much dread, and we both know that even if we don't say a single word during the date it would be totally fine  lol at least we will be able to say that we went out on a date!

This will be for exposure therapy purposes only, but you never know maybe we will really like each other and become friends?  Your looks don't matter me, I said I will go out on a date with ANY girl and I'm a man of my word. Your personality can be extremely shy/awkward/etc... I will understand because I am that way too.

Any takers?

Shoot me a PM if you want more details 

ME:



















PS: You have to be over 18 lol.


----------



## Violette (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey, you're really brave to put an advert on here. Good on you! So how has it gone? Have you met anyone? I'd meet you - you like nice - except l'm not in America. I do online dating but haven't met anyone for a few years, l need the practice too. The longer you don't date (or even socialise - for me, never) the more stressful it is. Hope at least you make some pals out of it. That would be a great result - for me anyway, being so isolated.


----------



## hunsky (Oct 24, 2008)

Unfortunately I haven't had any girls message me


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

What an easy way to get laid

best of luck man


----------



## shygirl86 (May 17, 2007)

Wow sorry about that. I'm surprised no-one has replied. 
If I was nearby (and single and actually behaved like a normal female) i would reply.
But i guess the male : female ratio is a bit skewed on this site, and there might not be many people that near to you...and theres the whole SA business. So I hope you're not taking this personally . And it's still a young post.

Are you anxious around everyone or just girls?
If it is just an exposure therapy experiment, maybe you could open the offer up to meeting anyone? Obviously it wouldn't quite be a dating environment anymore, but it's all got to help right? 
I understand there is more motivation to meet girls specifically, but maybe even girls would be more willing to meet you if it wasn't the whole dating environment thing.


----------



## dirty rich (Aug 21, 2009)

you're not too bad looking and i actually live near there but i'm not into older men haha sorry


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

fallingdownonmyface said:


> What an easy way to get laid
> 
> best of luck man


:lol


----------



## ivankaramazov (Aug 22, 2009)

fallingdownonmyface said:


> What an easy way to get laid
> 
> best of luck man


It's genius. I'm stealing it.


----------



## mm222 (Aug 17, 2009)

nothing to fear said:


> :lol


Not sure, but are some of you making fun of this guy??

If not than the following simply does not apply

BUT = If so, not cool! We here to make friends, not mock people. I commend him for putting something out there. Dating and relationships are tough for people with SA...so I encourage people to get inventive and try different things.

So stick in there mate, keep trying some diff things, but it may be hard since it your narrowing it down to just one city, and this site is worldwide. So give it some time.

What are some other things he can try to meet women?? good question, since the typical methods (bars, clubs, or the gym, might not amount to anything due to SA) Im curious for myself as well. Don't see anything wrong with that!


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

oh i wasn't laughing at the OP. it seems like a really good idea for those with SA who are scared to date but want to.

i was laughing at this post 


fallingdownonmyface said:


> What an easy way to get laid
> 
> best of luck man


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Nothing to fear is clearly laughing at fallingdownonmyface's post, which was clearly a joke. I see no mocking  Edit: cross-post!

I'm not single and I'm thousands of miles away, so I can't take hunsky up on his offer - I would if I could though!


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Now why didn't I think of this before? I should borrow this idea...

: P


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Updates, hunsky?


----------



## Gilmoreboy (Sep 15, 2009)

dirty rich said:


> you're not too bad looking and i actually live near there but i'm not into older men haha sorry


what a poor attitude 26 isn't even old, to even joke about this when someone has just stopped talking to you because of your age is not funny, I hope people like you have a nice life anyway only talking to people of your own age


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

dude, she's 16. chill out


----------



## jer (Jun 16, 2009)

hunsky,

I admire you man. A lot of folks here made fun of you. But hang in there.
Hope you get a response.

mm222 made some useful suggestions. 
I agree with those. You could try expanding your geographic radius from just san diego to maybe half the size of california or maybe the entire state.

It could be hard to find women from San Diego on this forum.

I also have to ask the women why nobody has responded. Is it because hunsky is unknown to you. is it the fear of the unknown. 
He is a good looking guy.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

yea i think it's a bit of intimidation and fear of the unknown. also i think it'd be awkward to reply in the thread with "yes i would like to meet up", i'm sure if someone would they might just PM him.
doesn't have anything to do personally with hunsky, i can't imagine.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

This is a really good idea,if i was single and lived near you i would definatly do it! any updates yet?


----------



## hellopiggy (Sep 15, 2009)

Gilmoreboy said:


> what a poor attitude 26 isn't even old, to even joke about this when someone has just stopped talking to you because of your age is not funny, I hope people like you have a nice life anyway only talking to people of your own age


i think people should be careful of what they say because having SA, even small weird comments can hurt . like someone saying someone is too old, its better to not post a reject comment =/ lol. personally i think its reasonable a 16 yr old wouldn't want to date a 26 yr old or a 26 yr old wouldn't want to date a 16 yr old either..

anyways, any updates?! maybe you could try another forum?


----------



## TRENNER (Sep 21, 2009)

hunsky said:


> Unfortunately I haven't had any girls message me


Anyway, it was a valiant effort. Don't let this experience cause you to give up. IMO,the internet can be a good place for a shy guy to find love. Women don't get to see how nervous you may be behind your laptop. You can use the opportunity to build up a strong bond before she can be put off by your anxiety.

I met a longterm girlfriend and subsequently my wife online. Yes, I also found a lot of fraud and non-responsiveness on dating sites, but the internet really is useful for shy people.

Hang in there and don't give up.


----------



## Glenns (Aug 11, 2008)

If dude is at all like me he'll be a 40 year-old and still no gf. I wonder if the OP has a lot of gay dudes hitting on him all the time. I've had this problem for decades now.


----------



## DistinctlyAmbiguous (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't think there's a lot of members here from San Diego. Maybe it has something to do with the abundance of sun. Anyway, good luck!


----------

